# Pricing Cities Downtown Sidewalks (NO SALT)



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm bidding on a job that requires the plowing of 42,568 sq ft of snow. That breaks down to 8,513.6 linear feet of 5' walks. I'm expected to price at 1-3", 3-6" and 7+" . I intend on having two ATVs running and one guy touching up with a shovel. I priced it out a .10 per linear foot and that came out to 851.36 does that seem too high, too low, or decent. I was planning on using that as a base number and making changes for different increments of snow. I've heard of people pricing at .13 per linear foot without salt but i just wanted some other opinions. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

How long does it take two quads to cover that amount of distance? Any issues with where you need to push the snow or your piles, or does the city allow you to push into the street since it's their sidewalks?


----------

